# My mantises



## leviatan (Jul 24, 2009)

Tenodera aridifolia sinensis - subadult female













Stagmomantis carolina - adult female


----------



## leviatan (Jul 24, 2009)

Stagmomantis carolina - sub adult male





Gongylus gongylodes





Pnigomantis medioconstricta





Statilla parva





Creobroter elongata L2





Phyllovates chloropheae L2


----------



## leviatan (Jul 24, 2009)

Time for boxers  

Hestiasula brunneriana - adult male













Hestiasula brunneriana - subadult female


----------



## leviatan (Jul 24, 2009)

Ephestiasula picitpes - adult female













Ephestiasula pictipes - ooths for sale/trade  





normal sized ooth





extra super ooth  





Hmmm I think that's all for this momment


----------



## ismart (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow! :blink: Very nice photos!


----------



## lil jay (Jul 24, 2009)

wow nice pics m8 likein the 4th one and the 8th i think the violin mants


----------



## planetq (Jul 25, 2009)

The H.Brunneriana male mugshot is my favorite picture,

and the first picture of the P.Chlorophaea nymph needs to be on cuteoverload.com.


----------



## leviatan (Aug 4, 2009)

News photos  

Hatched todays morning _Miomantis paykulli_ L1:









_Phyllovates chlorophaea_ L3


----------



## leviatan (Aug 4, 2009)

adult female _Hestiasula brunneriana_













boxer style  









mating


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 5, 2009)

beautiful photos! they're all so fascinating!


----------



## leviatan (Aug 7, 2009)

Happy meal S. carolina





Gongylus in defense mode - female subadult





male subadult


----------



## Pelle (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice pics and species!


----------



## ismart (Aug 7, 2009)

Great pics mate!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome pics! I had never seen a green Chinese female!!!


----------



## leviatan (Aug 18, 2009)

_Odontomantis planiceps_













_Tenodera aridifolia sinensis_


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## gadunka888 (Aug 20, 2009)

The G. Gongolydes in threat position is so amazing.......  



> The H.Brunneriana male mugshot is my favorite picture,and the first picture of the P.Chlorophaea nymph needs to be on cuteoverload.com.


the p. medioconstricta is really cute as well....


----------

